# Ford 550 fluids



## PaulB1 (Sep 26, 2020)

Looking to find out WHERE to put in the transmission fluid into my Ford 550 backhoe/bucket loader. There are two holes on the floor of the cab and both have dipsticks but which one do I fill with what


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I do not know much about a 550, but I have an Owner´s Manual. Attached three sreenshots.

#1 (next to the gear sticks) in figure D24 is for the transmission on a tractor with 6x4 manual reversing transmission.

#1 in figure D25 is for the transmission on a tractor with 4x4 converter auto reversing transmission.

D16 shows the filler hole and plug/dipstick for the rear axle. I believe that hole is the lower opening shown in figure D25. The round thing to the right of it, is the differential lock actuator.

These are the specifications for the fluids:
Transmission (6x4, manual): ESEN-M2C85-A, Volume: 12.5 l
Transmission (4x4, converter): ESN-M2C41-A, Volume: 18.0 l
Rear axle: ESEN-M2C-86A, Volume: 32.0 l


----------



## PaulB1 (Sep 26, 2020)

View media item 3621View media item 3619That is great and thank you. I have this manual and did not find these pics anywhere in there. What manual are you using cuz I need to get that one apparently.
Thanks again


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a 455C backhoe and the front dipstick is for the transmission and the rear is for the rear axle. I have a separate reservoir by the radiator for the hydraulics . I found that the UTF (universal tractor fluid) met the grade for all my compartments. You will have to check if UTF meets the spec's for yours if you wish to go that route.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

PaulB1 said:


> View media item 3621View media item 3619That is great and thank you. I have this manual and did not find these pics anywhere in there. What manual are you using cuz I need to get that one apparently.
> Thanks again


It is a Swedish manual and the front cover looks like the attached screenshot. It has 60 pdf pages.
The back cover says:
"Ref. Number SE 3632 1/81 Swedish"

I guess this is the English version:
https://www.agrimanuals.com/ford-digger-backhoe-loader-550-operators-manual-3403-p.asp


----------

